# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Chen Trail Panic Attacks

## CloudMaker

Every night I go outside I see chemtrails OMG what are they spraying us with you see X patterns and circles like this???



No wonder everyone is getting cancer they do this putting out who knows what I panic when I see them I just want them to STOP!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Let us not rush into any weird conspiracy theories here. Some things can be explained away. But some people simply don't want to listen. They like their theories. So won't believe the real truth. Which is as follows. 
Jet engines spew out very hot air. And, because water vapour is one of the byproducts of the exhaust, the air is also very humid. However, high in the atmosphere where these jets fly, the air is typically very cold -- often lower than -40 degrees Fahrenheit. Additionally, the atmosphere up there is often of low vapour pressure, or the force exerted by a gas on the surrounding environment. When a jet engine is spewing out hot, humid air into an atmosphere that is cold and has low vapour pressure, the result is condensation. The water vapour coming out of the engine quickly condenses into water droplets and then crystallizes into ice. The ice crystals are the clouds that form behind the engine. This is why the streaks are called contrails, short for "condensation trails." To help explain it, scientists liken it to seeing your breath on cold days. You may have noticed that puffs of breath dissipate quickly on drier days. The same is true of contrails: When the atmosphere is more humid, the contrails linger, but when the atmosphere is dry, the contrails disappear more quickly.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Let us not rush into any weird conspiracy theories here. Some things can be explained away. But some people simply don't want to listen. They like their theories. So won't believe the real truth. Which is as follows. 
> Jet engines spew out very hot air. And, because water vapour is one of the byproducts of the exhaust, the air is also very humid. However, high in the atmosphere where these jets fly, the air is typically very cold -- often lower than -40 degrees Fahrenheit. Additionally, the atmosphere up there is often of low vapour pressure, or the force exerted by a gas on the surrounding environment. When a jet engine is spewing out hot, humid air into an atmosphere that is cold and has low vapour pressure, the result is condensation. The water vapour coming out of the engine quickly condenses into water droplets and then crystallizes into ice. The ice crystals are the clouds that form behind the engine. This is why the streaks are called contrails, short for "condensation trails." To help explain it, scientists liken it to seeing your breath on cold days. You may have noticed that puffs of breath dissipate quickly on drier days. The same is true of contrails: When the atmosphere is more humid, the contrails linger, but when the atmosphere is dry, the contrails disappear more quickly.



Yes some trail is normal but some things I see in sky are NOT NORMAL like the pic above and several trails cresting crosses in the sky. Why would they fly in circles or X's if they are trying to get to a destination? These ones always last for several hours too where I see normal passenger jets they evaporate within minutes

----------


## CloudMaker



----------


## Otherside

> Yes some trail is normal but some things I see in sky are NOT NORMAL like the pic above and several trails cresting crosses in the sky. Why would they fly in circles or X's if they are trying to get to a destination? These ones always last for several hours too where I see normal passenger jets they evaporate within minutes



You live on a flight path or something? Otherwise, they shouldn't be low enough to be seen I don't think. 

As for the circles, airplanes will commonly do something called "circling" when they're waiting to be given permission to land from air-traffic control. Happens a lot particularly if they've missed the slot that they had been allocated to land in. It's a pain in the backside to be on a flight when they're doing it, especially if the flight is already delayed. You spend twenty minutes stuck in the sky as the plane circles the airport time and time again waiting for permission to land.

----------


## Cuchculan

I live close enough to an airport here in Dublin. I see these daily when the sky is clear. No big deal at all. Planes are asked to wait to land. There is a pecking order. So they circle the sky. we joke that they are playing X's and O's together in the sky.

----------


## CloudMaker

I don't live anywhere near an airport. Did you watch video? That is United Nations confirming they sprayed metals in the air for weather changing experiments !!m

They said in California which is where I live. They are so OBVIOUS making grid patterns in the sky

----------


## Otherside

Flight paths aren't necessarily near an airport. 

flight_circle.png

Flight there did a few circles a while away from the airport, before being given permission to land and flying out towards the airstrip. A few other planes there are following the same flight path, doing the same circling thing, before they do will head away from the flight path, and land. 

As for the weather changing experiments - both me and Cuchcullan live in the EU. They ban blue food colouring out of health and safety fears here, and panic at the thought of dipping chickens in chlorine. Heck, stuff over on your side of the Ocean that is fairly common to eat (Eg - Mountain Dew, Jell-O) is banned here out of safety fears. 

You're asking us to believe that an organization that at times may be overzealous in banning substances somehow has decided to allow planes to spray carcinogenic chemicals with little knowledge as to how they would affect the human populace in order to attempt to change the weather.

----------


## CloudMaker

No I am not saying it is the UN or happening in Europe ,,, the video is the UN pointing out the US govt contracts private companies to do the testing. It has been going on since vietnam

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Popeye

----------


## Cuchculan

One question. You said in another post on the bottom of the forum that global warming was fake. So why change the weather? What exactly are they trying to change if global warming is fake? If we are to believe they are changing the weather, they must be wanting to do it for some reason. In hot places they want more rain and in wet places they want to get rid of the clouds? Your posts at times contradict each other. If global warming was real, for example, I could see a need to do some things to try and fix it. So if they are trying to fix the weather, the must believe in global warning. Which you think is fake. So if fake they would have no need to try and fix it. You can understand my confusion here. In theory they want control over the weather. Which means they think the weather is not as it should be. If you say so.

----------


## Otherside

> No I am not saying it is the UN or happening in Europe ,,, the video is the UN pointing out the US govt contracts private companies to do the testing. It has been going on since vietnam
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Popeye



Ah I misunderstood your post then. My apologies.

----------


## CloudMaker

> One question. You said in another post on the bottom of the forum that global warming was fake. So why change the weather? What exactly are they trying to change if global warming is fake? If we are to believe they are changing the weather, they must be wanting to do it for some reason. In hot places they want more rain and in wet places they want to get rid of the clouds? Your posts at times contradict each other. If global warming was real, for example, I could see a need to do some things to try and fix it. So if they are trying to fix the weather, the must believe in global warning. Which you think is fake. So if fake they would have no need to try and fix it. You can understand my confusion here. In theory they want control over the weather. Which means they think the weather is not as it should be. If you say so.



I think the NWO wants to change the weather. "Global warming" is the lie they are telling us to justify what is happening. The elites want less people on earth.... they want to cause chaos and destruction so they can form a NWO. They don't care about me or you or the environment. All they care about is having power

----------


## Cuchculan

Now it is population control by the New World Order? God help them with China and India. Those two countries have a lot of people. So how do they go about making this happen? Spray this stuff in the air and kill them off?

----------


## CloudMaker

They don't need to do anything for China and India the overpopulation is so bad it will take care of itself eventually

----------


## Cuchculan

o-tinfoil-hat-facebook.jpg

----------

